# Tools and tool troubles.



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

*Plainer problems.*

OK, I was paining 6 pieces of Red Oak down to 3/4 after replacing blades in the middle of the process. when I completed the job I had one board 3/4, one 1/2, two 5/8 and one 10/16th. 
I realize I did not do any calibration after installing the new blades, I didn't have to do any on the previous change out so skipped it this time. Also the lumber was of a poor grade with a lot of bowing and cupping. But I can't figure out why I got such inconsistent results. 
Am I asking too much of my 13" Ryobi plainer? What do I need to adjust? Any suggestions?


----------



## RoyBoy (Apr 11, 2007)

Roz said:


> *Plainer problems.*
> 
> OK, I was paining 6 pieces of Red Oak down to 3/4 after replacing blades in the middle of the process. when I completed the job I had one board 3/4, one 1/2, two 5/8 and one 10/16th.
> I realize I did not do any calibration after installing the new blades, I didn't have to do any on the previous change out so skipped it this time. Also the lumber was of a poor grade with a lot of bowing and cupping. But I can't figure out why I got such inconsistent results.
> Am I asking too much of my 13" Ryobi plainer? What do I need to adjust? Any suggestions?


Wow, that is a big difference and no, you should expect pretty exact result with that planer as well. Even if the blades weren't calibrated, you should have maybe had a wedge effect, but all the boards from one to the next should have been equal I would have thought. Bad boards/cups, etc makes it difficult sometimes.. do you have a jointer to flatten one side first before planing? Sorry couldn't be of more help… try the adjustment to the blades of course, but that doesn't make sense for the big range in depths. Take care and good luck!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Roz said:


> *Plainer problems.*
> 
> OK, I was paining 6 pieces of Red Oak down to 3/4 after replacing blades in the middle of the process. when I completed the job I had one board 3/4, one 1/2, two 5/8 and one 10/16th.
> I realize I did not do any calibration after installing the new blades, I didn't have to do any on the previous change out so skipped it this time. Also the lumber was of a poor grade with a lot of bowing and cupping. But I can't figure out why I got such inconsistent results.
> Am I asking too much of my 13" Ryobi plainer? What do I need to adjust? Any suggestions?


I agree with Brian. If you don't have a jointer you can still use the planer to surface the wood but it has to have a flat face going through the planer. See GaryK' s post on Surfacing Rough Lumber without a 16" jointer. I use a method that is a little different from Gary's. I use screws with my mdf sled to keep the board from rocking.

If you don't have a flat face for the planer to work with then it will simply follow the contour of the board itself as it only makes the faces parallel to each other.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Roz said:


> *Plainer problems.*
> 
> OK, I was paining 6 pieces of Red Oak down to 3/4 after replacing blades in the middle of the process. when I completed the job I had one board 3/4, one 1/2, two 5/8 and one 10/16th.
> I realize I did not do any calibration after installing the new blades, I didn't have to do any on the previous change out so skipped it this time. Also the lumber was of a poor grade with a lot of bowing and cupping. But I can't figure out why I got such inconsistent results.
> Am I asking too much of my 13" Ryobi plainer? What do I need to adjust? Any suggestions?


Thanks guys, I have a brand new jointer, I just didn't think to use it to flatten the boards. I've always used it on the ends of boards. I'll try it next time.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Roz said:


> *Plainer problems.*
> 
> OK, I was paining 6 pieces of Red Oak down to 3/4 after replacing blades in the middle of the process. when I completed the job I had one board 3/4, one 1/2, two 5/8 and one 10/16th.
> I realize I did not do any calibration after installing the new blades, I didn't have to do any on the previous change out so skipped it this time. Also the lumber was of a poor grade with a lot of bowing and cupping. But I can't figure out why I got such inconsistent results.
> Am I asking too much of my 13" Ryobi plainer? What do I need to adjust? Any suggestions?


Run a wide, start with the worst side first, face thru the joiner to get it flat then put that flat side (face) against the joiner fence and join the one edge. Then you can run it thru the planer to flatten the other unfinished face then you will have 3 sides true. Then you can put your jointed edge against the table saw fence and saw the unfinished edge. Then you should have a board flat and square on 4 sides. I hope this is clear.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Roz said:


> *Plainer problems.*
> 
> OK, I was paining 6 pieces of Red Oak down to 3/4 after replacing blades in the middle of the process. when I completed the job I had one board 3/4, one 1/2, two 5/8 and one 10/16th.
> I realize I did not do any calibration after installing the new blades, I didn't have to do any on the previous change out so skipped it this time. Also the lumber was of a poor grade with a lot of bowing and cupping. But I can't figure out why I got such inconsistent results.
> Am I asking too much of my 13" Ryobi plainer? What do I need to adjust? Any suggestions?


Thanks John, I will give that a try.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

*Buying used tools at auction*



I got a call the other day from my brother-in-law the auctioneer. He ask if I was interested in a couple of sanding tables. Knowing nothing about them I said sure I'll give you 100.00 a piece for them. So they went through the sale and I got them both. I passed one along to another LJ who lives in my area and we split the expense. They came from a large cabinet company that went out of business. The bad news is that there were several nice tools that went very cheap the week before which I did not hear about. Things I really would like such as a drum sander, cabinet makers sliding table saw, lathe etc. So my point is, in this economy, check bank sales and auctions for tools you might want. You can find big savings. These tables sale new for around $1800.00 each. They are used but work fine. Sure there are risk, buying the way I did but I could have tested them before the sale too.


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

Roz said:


> *Buying used tools at auction*
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call the other day from my brother-in-law the auctioneer. He ask if I was interested in a couple of sanding tables. Knowing nothing about them I said sure I'll give you 100.00 a piece for them. So they went through the sale and I got them both. I passed one along to another LJ who lives in my area and we split the expense. They came from a large cabinet company that went out of business. The bad news is that there were several nice tools that went very cheap the week before which I did not hear about. Things I really would like such as a drum sander, cabinet makers sliding table saw, lathe etc. So my point is, in this economy, check bank sales and auctions for tools you might want. You can find big savings. These tables sale new for around $1800.00 each. They are used but work fine. Sure there are risk, buying the way I did but I could have tested them before the sale too.


Nice table. Everything we own is used after we buy it.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

Roz said:


> *Buying used tools at auction*
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call the other day from my brother-in-law the auctioneer. He ask if I was interested in a couple of sanding tables. Knowing nothing about them I said sure I'll give you 100.00 a piece for them. So they went through the sale and I got them both. I passed one along to another LJ who lives in my area and we split the expense. They came from a large cabinet company that went out of business. The bad news is that there were several nice tools that went very cheap the week before which I did not hear about. Things I really would like such as a drum sander, cabinet makers sliding table saw, lathe etc. So my point is, in this economy, check bank sales and auctions for tools you might want. You can find big savings. These tables sale new for around $1800.00 each. They are used but work fine. Sure there are risk, buying the way I did but I could have tested them before the sale too.


I love auctions and many of my tools have come from private sales. Like last week when we went to a local trade day. Got there early while many were still unloading. There was a B&D 1 3/4 HP plunge router like new. I grabbed it up and the owner said $5. Looked new, was about new. Runs perfect. Next week a bench top drill press…$20.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Roz said:


> *Buying used tools at auction*
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call the other day from my brother-in-law the auctioneer. He ask if I was interested in a couple of sanding tables. Knowing nothing about them I said sure I'll give you 100.00 a piece for them. So they went through the sale and I got them both. I passed one along to another LJ who lives in my area and we split the expense. They came from a large cabinet company that went out of business. The bad news is that there were several nice tools that went very cheap the week before which I did not hear about. Things I really would like such as a drum sander, cabinet makers sliding table saw, lathe etc. So my point is, in this economy, check bank sales and auctions for tools you might want. You can find big savings. These tables sale new for around $1800.00 each. They are used but work fine. Sure there are risk, buying the way I did but I could have tested them before the sale too.


Roz, that is a nice addition to your shop. This is an addition that I would like to have in my shop. You got a great buy on it and too bad about missing out on the other tools. I have picked up a few tools at auctions and have seen other auctions where the particpants get caught up in "auction fever" and spend more than the item is worth.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Roz said:


> *Buying used tools at auction*
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call the other day from my brother-in-law the auctioneer. He ask if I was interested in a couple of sanding tables. Knowing nothing about them I said sure I'll give you 100.00 a piece for them. So they went through the sale and I got them both. I passed one along to another LJ who lives in my area and we split the expense. They came from a large cabinet company that went out of business. The bad news is that there were several nice tools that went very cheap the week before which I did not hear about. Things I really would like such as a drum sander, cabinet makers sliding table saw, lathe etc. So my point is, in this economy, check bank sales and auctions for tools you might want. You can find big savings. These tables sale new for around $1800.00 each. They are used but work fine. Sure there are risk, buying the way I did but I could have tested them before the sale too.


Aside from from your shiny captures which we enjoyed…wonderful job, let's see more!

However, let's get this straight…your wonderful brother-in-law, who was the sale's official auctioneer did not give you a heads up on the sale?

We would kick our brother-in-law in the arse, and we find it amazing that you would even admit to such a slight.

Although one never knows what one finds on LJ!

Indeed amazing .


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

Roz said:


> *Buying used tools at auction*
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call the other day from my brother-in-law the auctioneer. He ask if I was interested in a couple of sanding tables. Knowing nothing about them I said sure I'll give you 100.00 a piece for them. So they went through the sale and I got them both. I passed one along to another LJ who lives in my area and we split the expense. They came from a large cabinet company that went out of business. The bad news is that there were several nice tools that went very cheap the week before which I did not hear about. Things I really would like such as a drum sander, cabinet makers sliding table saw, lathe etc. So my point is, in this economy, check bank sales and auctions for tools you might want. You can find big savings. These tables sale new for around $1800.00 each. They are used but work fine. Sure there are risk, buying the way I did but I could have tested them before the sale too.


great find. Great advice


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Roz said:


> *Buying used tools at auction*
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call the other day from my brother-in-law the auctioneer. He ask if I was interested in a couple of sanding tables. Knowing nothing about them I said sure I'll give you 100.00 a piece for them. So they went through the sale and I got them both. I passed one along to another LJ who lives in my area and we split the expense. They came from a large cabinet company that went out of business. The bad news is that there were several nice tools that went very cheap the week before which I did not hear about. Things I really would like such as a drum sander, cabinet makers sliding table saw, lathe etc. So my point is, in this economy, check bank sales and auctions for tools you might want. You can find big savings. These tables sale new for around $1800.00 each. They are used but work fine. Sure there are risk, buying the way I did but I could have tested them before the sale too.


Well, PineInTheAsh,(witty name!),
My brother-in-law shows up on auction day and does his thing. He doesn't often see the stuff before hand. Even if he did I doubt he would really know what he was looking at. To quote him,"there are two types of trees, pine trees and oak trees". That pretty well sums up the extent of his woodworking knowledge.

Scott, I know just what you mean, I have seen it and fear doing it myself, on anything I am not sure of the value of.

These sales often sale hand power tools in large boxes called lots. I missed some really good buys on routers, drills, etc. I bet this is going on all over the country with the ecomomy being slow.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Roz said:


> *Buying used tools at auction*
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call the other day from my brother-in-law the auctioneer. He ask if I was interested in a couple of sanding tables. Knowing nothing about them I said sure I'll give you 100.00 a piece for them. So they went through the sale and I got them both. I passed one along to another LJ who lives in my area and we split the expense. They came from a large cabinet company that went out of business. The bad news is that there were several nice tools that went very cheap the week before which I did not hear about. Things I really would like such as a drum sander, cabinet makers sliding table saw, lathe etc. So my point is, in this economy, check bank sales and auctions for tools you might want. You can find big savings. These tables sale new for around $1800.00 each. They are used but work fine. Sure there are risk, buying the way I did but I could have tested them before the sale too.


Glad for your find on a great deal. Auctions can be a great place to buy tools especially in this economy.

A few words of caution based on my experience.

1. Don't let yourself get caught up in the excitement of a bidding war. You may win, only to find you overpaid.
I have seen clamps and such go for more than new prices. Know what something is worth before you bid. Small items seem to be the worst, but I've also been shocked at the bidding on even table saws. I have been amazed in the past at what some will pay.

2. Unless your shop has 3 phase power, make sure the equipment you're bidding on has single phase. I've seen several guys think they got a heck of a deal, only to find they couldn't use it. We recently got a single phase motor for a 35 year old Powermatic to replace a 3 phase that a customer owns. It came to over $500 with no labor.That's not always the case, this had to come from Powermatic. Some replacement motors are standard-just know your stuff.
I have 3 phase and have gotten some incredible deals at auctions because it limits the bidders.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Roz said:


> *Buying used tools at auction*
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call the other day from my brother-in-law the auctioneer. He ask if I was interested in a couple of sanding tables. Knowing nothing about them I said sure I'll give you 100.00 a piece for them. So they went through the sale and I got them both. I passed one along to another LJ who lives in my area and we split the expense. They came from a large cabinet company that went out of business. The bad news is that there were several nice tools that went very cheap the week before which I did not hear about. Things I really would like such as a drum sander, cabinet makers sliding table saw, lathe etc. So my point is, in this economy, check bank sales and auctions for tools you might want. You can find big savings. These tables sale new for around $1800.00 each. They are used but work fine. Sure there are risk, buying the way I did but I could have tested them before the sale too.


I have found auctions to be an excellent souce of low-priced tools. I always look for the proffessional shop liquidations. I can usually buy excellent industrial tools for 10 to 20 cent on the dollar, [based upon current new cost].

Of course, I have three phase power. The three phase power issue eliminates most home hobbiest. Most commercial/industrial facilities will ony purchase new or near new and only the major items, such as the 47" triple headed drum sander that require 50 hp/3ph. Therefore, I am frequently one of the only bidders on some item.

But, before i attend the auction, I know the new cost and once there, I carefully check the tool/equipment condition.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Roz said:


> *Buying used tools at auction*
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call the other day from my brother-in-law the auctioneer. He ask if I was interested in a couple of sanding tables. Knowing nothing about them I said sure I'll give you 100.00 a piece for them. So they went through the sale and I got them both. I passed one along to another LJ who lives in my area and we split the expense. They came from a large cabinet company that went out of business. The bad news is that there were several nice tools that went very cheap the week before which I did not hear about. Things I really would like such as a drum sander, cabinet makers sliding table saw, lathe etc. So my point is, in this economy, check bank sales and auctions for tools you might want. You can find big savings. These tables sale new for around $1800.00 each. They are used but work fine. Sure there are risk, buying the way I did but I could have tested them before the sale too.


Good advice on bidding. I too have 3 phase power in my shop. I also try to check new prices on items before the auction. If I don't get the chance then I make my offer very low. I have seen all sorts of things sell for more than a new item would. It is easy to be caught up in the bidding fever.


----------



## jd3020 (Oct 24, 2009)

Roz said:


> *Buying used tools at auction*
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call the other day from my brother-in-law the auctioneer. He ask if I was interested in a couple of sanding tables. Knowing nothing about them I said sure I'll give you 100.00 a piece for them. So they went through the sale and I got them both. I passed one along to another LJ who lives in my area and we split the expense. They came from a large cabinet company that went out of business. The bad news is that there were several nice tools that went very cheap the week before which I did not hear about. Things I really would like such as a drum sander, cabinet makers sliding table saw, lathe etc. So my point is, in this economy, check bank sales and auctions for tools you might want. You can find big savings. These tables sale new for around $1800.00 each. They are used but work fine. Sure there are risk, buying the way I did but I could have tested them before the sale too.


Hey and I'm the lucky guy that got the other sanding table! Thanks again, Roz! David


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Roz said:


> *Buying used tools at auction*
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call the other day from my brother-in-law the auctioneer. He ask if I was interested in a couple of sanding tables. Knowing nothing about them I said sure I'll give you 100.00 a piece for them. So they went through the sale and I got them both. I passed one along to another LJ who lives in my area and we split the expense. They came from a large cabinet company that went out of business. The bad news is that there were several nice tools that went very cheap the week before which I did not hear about. Things I really would like such as a drum sander, cabinet makers sliding table saw, lathe etc. So my point is, in this economy, check bank sales and auctions for tools you might want. You can find big savings. These tables sale new for around $1800.00 each. They are used but work fine. Sure there are risk, buying the way I did but I could have tested them before the sale too.


My pleasure David, glad I could help.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

Roz said:


> *Buying used tools at auction*
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call the other day from my brother-in-law the auctioneer. He ask if I was interested in a couple of sanding tables. Knowing nothing about them I said sure I'll give you 100.00 a piece for them. So they went through the sale and I got them both. I passed one along to another LJ who lives in my area and we split the expense. They came from a large cabinet company that went out of business. The bad news is that there were several nice tools that went very cheap the week before which I did not hear about. Things I really would like such as a drum sander, cabinet makers sliding table saw, lathe etc. So my point is, in this economy, check bank sales and auctions for tools you might want. You can find big savings. These tables sale new for around $1800.00 each. They are used but work fine. Sure there are risk, buying the way I did but I could have tested them before the sale too.


My table saw, scroll saw, floor drill press, 5'X5' bench with a wood vice on each corner, and a few other items have helped round out my shop. All were bought at an Indianapolis public school auction. Of course look the items over before bidding. Remember all items are "as is". High schools and Jr. High schools mostly use high-end equipment.

Sorry I was late putting my 2 cents worth in.

.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

*Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*

Hello to you all and Happy New Year!

I need help and advice. If any of you have ideas and experience with storing long clamps, I would really appreciate your insites on what has or has not worked for you. My long clamps seem to follow me around and try to get in the way. Then when I actually need them they are hiding deep in a corner far away. 
I built a roll around clamp rack but got rid of it. I did not want to give up the floor space it required.

I am thinking of putting them on the wall someway. What sort of issues have you had with storage and then access to them? Do you have any lessons learned that might help me as I sort this out?

Do any of you have a unique way to store them that saves space?

I have the smaller clamps on racks at the end of my work benches. That seems to work well, but the long ones are propped in a corner in a big tangle that I can't reach.

I would REALLY appreciate some advice.

HELP!

Roz


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


Someone here just posted a clamp rack on the wall in their shop. Mine are clamped on a shelf where they are always easy to find. The real long ones are stored on a shelf under the miter saw. 
Hey Roz, do you know Grizzman? He's in L.A. too. Don't remember the name of the town but, check out his profile page…it shows a map of the area where he is


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary, I'll check out Grizzman. I have shelves under my work benches but I couldn't put the long clamps there and my miter saw and work counter is all drawer storage, so that won't work in my shop. I think I will have to hang them on the wall somehow. I just don't want to use a lot of wall space.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


My shop is in my basement…no ceiling so the floor joists are exposed and that is where my clamps live. I have most of them in one area , but others that I use for certain reasons are located overhead in the areas that I use them in. I simply clamp them to the joists …no hangers necessary : )


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


I never really considered hanging them from the ceiling. My ceiling is 12 foot, but I think I could come up with a method….interesting idea, thanks fellas.


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


I use a inexpensive but effective method. I use a 8 foot 2×4 with 7" gutter screws spaced every 5 inches or so. Then just hang the clamps between the thread and the head piece.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


Do you have any pegboard in your shop? I keep my long clamps hanging on a couple of those heavy-duty hooks that are designed to be used in pairs to hold a shelf. They are about 8" long, so you can easily hang half a dozen clamps on one while taking up very little space.

Even if you don't have pegboard, you could use the same principle by getting one of those long screw hooks they make for hanging bicycles on the wall. The point is that most of the time you see clamps lined up side-by-side on a rack or on the wall. But if you devise a system where they extend from the wall one directly in front of the other, they will take up less space. I hope I'm describing this well enough.


----------



## davemurray (Nov 15, 2009)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


Roz: I built a rolling clamp rack clamp rack that works pretty well for me. It allows me to take all my clamps to where I'm doing my assembly work. I'll post some pics in my projects for you to take a look at. Hope this helps. I must have skipped the part where you built a rolling one already. Sorry.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


Down and dirty solution - nail or screw a 2×4x8 to the wall and use it to hold your clamps. For spring clamps drill a couple of holes in the 2×4 and glue dowel rods in.


----------



## measure2x (Oct 27, 2009)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


I store my clamps much like CharlieM1958's suggested. Works OK for me….plus it is easy to reconfigure the space. (pic below-hopefully ;>)

http://i544.photobucket.com/albums/hh321/trrh_photos/clamp-storage.jpg

best wishes & Happy New Year to all LJs

Terry, Fredericton, NB


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


Greetings Roz:
Here's my clamp rack system I built a while back. It works great, and keeps your clamps up and out of the way, yet handy to get to. Works good for all types of calmps. Made of 7/8" Maple, it's stout. Here are several shots to give you an idea how it works.
http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu73/RickDennington/100_0869.jpg
http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu73/RickDennington/100_0870.jpg
http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu73/RickDennington/100_0875.jpg
http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu73/RickDennington/100_0876.jpg
http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu73/RickDennington/100_0877.jpg

Hope this helps you get an idea. Feel free to use any or all, if you can….........


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


All these ideas are great and a big help. Thanks guys, I'll have a close look at all your recommendations. Thanks for taking the time to respond. Roz


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


Roz, I second Dusty, have all my clamps clamped onto the rafters in my garage/shop.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


Rick Dennington has done it right. Easy to see what you have and all in one place.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


this is mine - so far holding up pretty well for almost a year. I have added more of those since:


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Roz said:


> *Clamp storage ideas.....have any?*
> 
> Hello to you all and Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas, 
Purplev, I think your idea will work for me. It looks like it doesn't take a lot of wall space.

Thanks to you all. Roz


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

*THE PROPER CARE AND FEEDING OF HAND PLANES?*










Recently I received the entire gang box and hand tools that belonged to my uncle whom I barely remember. He was a carpenter and worked during the great depression as a CCC camp carpenter working and teaching young men the carpentry skills needed to perform their work. He repaired shoes and worked in the field judging from the tools he had. I am making a wall display with most of the tools and plan to use them occasionally.










I particularly want to learn to tune, sharpen and use the hand planes. I need to get them off the floor and stored. I have six at present and am thinking of some sort of wall rack that will stand them on end at an angle.
Is there a correct way to store or shelve hand planes? Can improper storage damage them? I would really like to hear your suggestions and recommendations.

Thanks, Roz


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Roz said:


> *THE PROPER CARE AND FEEDING OF HAND PLANES?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would definately suggest creating some sort of plane till for those planes. First and foremost, plan. Will you buy more planes in the future? Make sure you have space for future planes. I have read on several sites where people have made cabinets for their planes. I dont' think I am getting that tricky. I will simply create a till so I can rest my planes at a slight angle, such that they stay put. I have hear that you should like the bottom with cork so the plane iron isn't dragged across whatever wood you use…I know, I know, the plane cuts wood, why should I bother? Because you don't want to wear your plane iron down prematurely.

Anyway, you can create some type of holds to keep them solid. Fine Woodworking had a plane till plan recently that called or tying boot strings to the knobs of the planes to keep them. Whatever works for you.

Good luck building your till. I too will be building one soon. I look forward to seeing you progress. So what type of planes did you inherit?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Roz said:


> *THE PROPER CARE AND FEEDING OF HAND PLANES?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great!


----------



## STL (Aug 24, 2010)

Roz said:


> *THE PROPER CARE AND FEEDING OF HAND PLANES?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! I inherited a #4 smoothing plane that was my grandfathers; I cleaned it up, sharpened it, used it, and I was hooked! Now I probably have about 20 or 30 planes. They're beautiful and efficient tools.

I tried all different sharpening methods, but settled on the 'scary sharp' method that uses various grits of sandpaper laid on glass. The initial lapping process takes a while, but once it's done I can touch an iron up in a couple of minutes max.

I built a till that holds the planes at a 45 degree angle that hangs on the wall. A small wooden lip at the bottom keeps the planes from sliding off. I've never had one fall (knock on wood).

Congratulations; I know it would mean a great deal to your uncle to know that you appreciate what he used, and that you wish to get them tuned up! Let us know if we can help!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Roz said:


> *THE PROPER CARE AND FEEDING OF HAND PLANES?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really neat that you got all those old tools. I have never gotten into hand tools. To many years of dead lines and mass production. I am sure you will enjoy using these older tools. Thanks for sharing.

God Bless
tom


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Roz said:


> *THE PROPER CARE AND FEEDING OF HAND PLANES?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From an avid plane collector. TWO THUMBS, UP HURRAY !
If you live in area with high humidity. Use a wax or coat them to keep the soles from rusting.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Roz said:


> *THE PROPER CARE AND FEEDING OF HAND PLANES?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrat´s with the toy´s 
and welcome to the slipery slope of handtools …LOL

if you place them on a wooden shelf or different shelfsystem in wood 
then there is some that say ceep the sharp edge from the wood 
by having a little strip of wood under one of the ends on the sole 
other say doesn´t matter 
and some say lay the planes on the sides evry time the lieve your hand when you use them at the bench
others say doesn´t matter as long its wood the stand on

well I don´t take the chance and lay them on the side as well as have the sharp iron lifted op
in the toolholder

and learn your self to ceep them lubricated by using a greasebox ain´t a bad idea either 

then there is the isue of refurbing , sharpening and tune them before you can start to use them 
well thats a leaning curve just like the learning curve of using them correct you have to go thrugh 

good luck in your new venture and enjoy it 

Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Roz said:


> *THE PROPER CARE AND FEEDING OF HAND PLANES?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A great blessing to get all those planes. I just store mine on their sides on wooden shelves, but letting them sit on the sole on wood is ok too really. I do agree that a plane till is a good way to go. I find that I have been using my hand planes more and more as my sharpening skills and planing technique has improved over the years. I mainly use them when they are the quickest solution. I don't really obsess on them, but I do find them very useful tools. Good luck with your find and I hope you get a lot of enjoyment from them.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Roz said:


> *THE PROPER CARE AND FEEDING OF HAND PLANES?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is a lot of information. I really appreciate you all taking the time to offer your tips and advise. This will help me tremendously. Now I have to find out what a Plane Till and a grease box are.

I have been cleaning them with a rust remover I got at the auto parts store. It really cleans them up. I have read something about lapping the base and sharpening the blade and chip breaker, but as Dennis said I have a learning curve and it will take some time.

Thanks guys.


----------



## draaierjozef (Mar 24, 2010)

Roz said:


> *THE PROPER CARE AND FEEDING OF HAND PLANES?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terry,

There are several very helpful articles in past issues of Fine Woodworking magazine on tuning up old and antique hand-planes. Very detailed, very helpful.

In each case, start with an evaluation of the plane as a whole, (i.e. is it rusted on the base, or the blade (not good), or was the tool well kept and protected from moisture? and then carefully dis-assemble each tool, keeping track of the screw, frog, chip-breaker, and blade. Clean each carefully, with a stiff brush, and with the exception of the frog and blade, clean and protect the metal a little (light grease or oil) to prevent further rust. If its supposed to move or be adjusted (like the adjustment screw/nut assembly between the rear handle and the blade) make sure its not "frozen".

There also a great article in a book called "sharpening" that I recall goes over tuning/sharpenin instruction for hand planes.

Finally, when you use the plane, do yourself a favor and when you set the plane down (i.e. on your workbench, on the floor, on whatever) set it down on its side so that the slightly extended blade does not touch things its not supposed to, that can ruin the cutting edge - like other tools, concrete, grit,... get the idea?


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Roz said:


> *THE PROPER CARE AND FEEDING OF HAND PLANES?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Draaierjozef, I'll look for those articles. They sound like what I need. I have cleaned a few of them. Canadianchips recommended protecting the metal with wax. I suspect I will need to do this or the grease as I am in HUMID Alabama. Great stuff, thanks.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Roz said:


> *THE PROPER CARE AND FEEDING OF HAND PLANES?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey Terry 
this is were to start learning about grease box´s on Mads´s blog serie
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/18541

Fww and you-tube has alot vidio clips about sharpenig and tuning handtools
but don´t forget to surch on L J either  
there is several blogs about refurb/restore handtools too
Dan (at the moment I can´t find his link ) has started a serie about it and is running at the moment

L Js has made many different planetills and toolchest/toolcabinets you can be inspired from tomake your own

and if its the dayly used planes those we call benchplanes a simple surgest is to have them
on a shelf/little cabinet under the bench or on the wall at the bench if it up against a wall

the other more speciellised you can store in a toolchest or toolcabinet

hope it can help you further 
Dennis


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Roz said:


> *THE PROPER CARE AND FEEDING OF HAND PLANES?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again Dennis. I had no idea.


----------

